# 10 Inch Craftsman Band Saw with strange blade length



## SweetLou1990 (Mar 11, 2014)

I recently purchased a 10inch craftsman band saw.
It works great and is an amazing piece of machinery, but it uses a 70.5 inch blade. This size blade is NOT STANDARD and I cannot find them anywhere... Obviously they can be ordered online, but its always nice to have a local spot to pick up blades in case of an emergency. I have tried to fit a 72 something inch blade and it was way to big, the next common size down is 63 or 64 inch which is way out of the question. Does anyone know of somewhere (chain wise, like ace hardware, or lowes) that sells this size band saw blade (70.5 inch)?

Thanks in advance!

Lucas
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-1-3-...1x000001&kpid=00921400000&kispla=00921400000P


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Sears? Better yet .... online
I have the Rikon clone too.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

SweetLou1990 said:


> I recently purchased a 10inch craftsman band saw.
> It works great and is an amazing piece of machinery, but it uses a 70.5 inch blade. This size blade is NOT STANDARD and I cannot find them anywhere... Obviously they can be ordered online, but its always nice to have a local spot to pick up blades in case of an emergency. I have tried to fit a 72 something inch blade and it was way to big, the next common size down is 63 or 64 inch which is way out of the question. Does anyone know of somewhere (chain wise, like ace hardware, or lowes) that sells this size band saw blade (70.5 inch)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


I hate to say it but there is really no Standard size band saw blade. There are a few sizes which are popular but the saw sharpening shops carry the bandsaw blade material on a roll and custom cut bandsaw blades to fit the customers saw. There are just too many different sizes for them to pre-make the blades. I imagine the saw mfg's do it so you will buy their brand of blade. I have one saw that uses a 72" blade and another that uses a 89" blade.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...-Blade-70-12-x-18-x-14-TPI-Regular-Tooth.aspx
I get mine at my local (??) Woodcraft store. The Olsen blades seem very good to me and they have sales periodically.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have an older Craftsman 10" that uses a 63.5" blade and Sears was the only one that carried that length. I switched to an online provider who made the blades to length using Starret - they are both vastly better and cost less than getting them at the store. No going back for me, particularly since, like you, I really love that saw.


----------



## LarrynKy (Jul 24, 2012)

*Bandsaw blade for Sears bandsaw*

You can order a number of different blades for this saw from www.suffolkmachinery.com. They are very good Timberwolf blades. You may also be able to order blades from highland woodworking as well as they sell the Rikon version of this blade (whih is the same size).

I have ordered from suffolkmachinery. Good company!


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I bought exactly the same saw. Looked online at the Rikon... drove down to Sears and picked up this saw. No shipping, $10 less than the Rikon price, and came with the miter guage that wasn't included with the Rikon. Plenty of blade choices on amazon.com.

Amazon.com: 70.5" bandsaw blade


----------



## VTR (Jan 24, 2014)

Have same saw, was delighted to have a woodcraft store stock many of this size Olson blade. I was surprised they had them, and mentioned it. The sales guy said a lot of folks had told him they are glad to find this size.


----------

